# Magia por categorías > Numismagia >  Shoot Owaga

## Ella

hola a todos, vi que este mago se presento a Barakaldo, por lo poco que se de el hace numismagia. que me podeis hablar de el?

----------


## Platiquini

Hola Ella.
Yo a Shoot Ogawa le he visto hacer maravillas con monedas, haciéndolas cambiar del tamaño. Es lo que más me impactó de él. Es capaz de hacer aparecer monedas gigantes por todos lados. He visto por encima dos DVD's (Apollo and Shoot Ogawa. Cultural xchange. vol 1 y 2), que me los bajé con el emule. En estos DVD's vas a ver a estos pedazo de magos hacer un poco de todo, con cartas también.
Me compré hace tiempo los aros ninja y el DVD explicativo de Shoot Ogawa. Lo miré por encima nada más llegarme el pedido. Me va a llevar tiempo dominar la rutina. ¡Qué difíciiiiiiiiil!
Por cierto, ayer noche fue muy mágica para mí. No paré de hacer juegos a gente desconocida en pubs y en la calle. Lo flipaban con la moneda mordida y el billete atravesado por un boli, je,je,je. También hice el NFW, que lo acabo de aprender, es una pasada.
 :P   :Wink:

----------


## Marco Antonio

Hola Marcos:

Efectivamente el NFW es un pedazo de juego, una vez vi hacer ese juego enseñando al principio los 4 jokers en vez de los 3 y la carta vuelta, que es como se suele empezar, todavía estoy dando vueltas al coco para ver como se consigue enseñar los 4 jokers. Me alegro de que te saliera todo redondo.

Un abrazo.

----------


## Mecachis

> .........Me compré hace tiempo los aros ninja y el DVD explicativo de Shoot Ogawa. Lo miré por encima nada más llegarme el pedido. Me va a llevar tiempo dominar la rutina. ¡Qué difíciiiiiiiiil!......
> Por cierto,  :P


Pues no tan dificil, quitando un par de pases lo demás sta xupao, y l averdad que es una pasada, el que es dificilillo es el "ONE HANDED BLOCKED LINK" el de enlazar los aros con un impulso y una mano...(el lo hace a ciegas)
eso si  hay que practicar lo suyo.....
saludetes

----------


## Platiquini

> Iniciado por Marcos el mago
> 
> .........Me compré hace tiempo los aros ninja y el DVD explicativo de Shoot Ogawa. Lo miré por encima nada más llegarme el pedido. Me va a llevar tiempo dominar la rutina. ¡Qué difíciiiiiiiiil!......
> Por cierto,  :P  
> 
> 
> Pues no tan dificil, quitando un par de pases lo demás sta xupao, y l averdad que es una pasada, el que es dificilillo es el "ONE HANDED BLOCKED LINK" el de enlazar los aros con un impulso y una mano...(el lo hace a ciegas)
> eso si  hay que practicar lo suyo.....
> saludetes


Claro Mecachis. Yo me refería a dos o tres pases que tienen su aquel, suficiente para que tenga que tener paciencia para presentar la rutina medianamente en condiciones. ¿Y tú la presentas habitualmente? Ya te preguntaré si me surge algún inconveniente, aunque parece que nuestro compi Shoot Ogawa lo explica muy bien. Un saludete mágico.  :P

----------


## Mecachis

Pues Marcos, practicamente la domino toda y algún pasecillo más de mi cosecha que tengo que comentar con los compis a ver que les parece.Pero aún no lo hago en público quiero meterle música y en eso si que soy un poco negadillo.
 Tienes toda la razón en que está explicado divinamente !!! yo no tengo ni  (aquí va un taco ) idea del inglis y como la seda!!!
saludetes

----------


## magomago

Tuve la oportunidad de verlo en Barakaldo Ella y la verdad es que su tecnica es increible,anque su magia no acaba de convencerme,quizas sea muy .... japonesa....efectos supervisuales pero a mi gusto no se como explicarlo, no me llena demasiado magicamente hablando(Pero esto es una opinion claro esta).
Hacia un matrix doble que era muy bonito,pero que sinceramente no veo la ventaja,para mi lo bonito de un matrix es la simpleza..tengo cuatro monedas las tapo y una a una van viajando.Pero el sr Shoot para complicar la cosa pilla 8 monedas,no se cuantas cartas y empieza a hacer para mi gusto un matrix un poco lioso.
Recuerdo que despues de Shoot actuo Armando Lucero haciendo tambien algun Matrix mas limpio y bonito.

----------


## Ella

te entiendo magomago, gracias por contestar...debe ser una magia en plan oliver y bengi, jejejejeje (es broma) bueno, intentare conseguir algun video donde actue, a lo mejor en su web hay alguno, tengo curiosidad, porque en la dama lo mensionan mucho, siempre que hay alguna desaparicion espectacular o algo asi lo nombran

----------


## magomago

Pues creo que has dado en el clavo con lo de Oliver y Benji....(aunque a mi Oliver y Benji me gustaba),pero por ejemplo en la misma gala que actuo Shoot,pues actuo tambien Armando Lucero,que si bien en cartas no me impresiono,hizo un matrix superlimpio y superclaro facilisimo de seguir.Es decir mira tengo una moneda,ya no esta,no hago nada y esta debajo de la carta.Este matrix me impresiono mucho mas por su claridad,que el de Shoot Ogawa por su complejidad.
Si te gustan los matrix,monedas etc,te recomiendo un mago llamado Dean Dill ,un tipo con barbas de chivo que hace una magia con monedas bastante bonita(o por lo menos a mi me lo parece).

----------


## Platiquini

¡Muy bonito, Ella!
O sea, que le das las gracias a magomago por contestarte (lo cual está muy bien) y a mí, que te dí datos concretos sobre Shoot Ogawa en la primera respuesta a este tema, pues que me zurzan.
Sinceramente no lo entiendo. Que conste que esto no es una memez, je, je, je.

----------


## Ella

jajaja, gracias a ti tb!!!!, jejjejeje, intentare ver esas apariciones de monedas mega grandes
un beso  :Wink:

----------


## Ella

para los que no lo conociais como yo:
http://www.holyshoot.com/pages/video.htm

----------


## Ella

> Si te gustan los matrix,monedas etc,te recomiendo un mago llamado Dean Dill ,un tipo con barbas de chivo que hace una magia con monedas bastante bonita(o por lo menos a mi me lo parece).


pues si, me gustan muchos las monedas, estoy aprendiendo numismagia
que video de dean dil estaria bien para mi? intimate coin miracles?

----------


## Daniel Quiles

> Iniciado por magomago
> 
> Si te gustan los matrix,monedas etc,te recomiendo un mago llamado Dean Dill ,un tipo con barbas de chivo que hace una magia con monedas bastante bonita(o por lo menos a mi me lo parece).
> 
> 
> pues si, me gustan muchos las monedas, estoy aprendiendo numismagia
> que video de dean dil estaria bien para mi? intimate coin miracles?



Extreme Dean estan bien.


http://murphysmagicsupplies.com/cata...tremedean.html

----------


## trib

hola !!
haber si me podriais explicar de que trata el efecto de NFW o si conoceis algun link donde pueda ver un video sobre este juego
gracias

----------


## Marco Antonio

Hola Trib:

sigue este enlace http://www.penguinmagic.com/product.php?ID=23


El enlace es de Penguinmagic

----------


## letang

Shoot Ogawa es un tío majísimo.
Pudimos disfrutar de varias sesiones "privadas" de madrugada en el salón con él.

Recuero un día que yo llegaba de marcha de Barakaldo a las 6 de la mañana y me pasé por el salón. Allí estaba Juan Tamariz terminando su sesión nocturna particular, jeje, y merodeaba por allí Shoot Ogawa recién despertado.
Obviamente le pedimos que nos deleitrara con algo y fue genial.
Empezó con cartas haciendo aguas y aceites muy buenos, alguna que otra cosa más y luego pasó a las monedas, haciéndonos los matrix y antimatrix normales, los de 4 monedas.
Todo esto nos lo hacía a un grupo de 5 o 6 personas, así que imagináos si era magia de cerca, jeje, era magia de cerquísima!! xD

La primera gala de magia de cerca la hizo en inglés y le traducía Luigi, pues esa noche nos dijo que con la traducción se perdía el ritmo de algunos juegos, así que, esa misma mañana empezó a aprenderse la rutina en español, preguntándonos todo lo que tenía que decir y haciéndose algunas chuletas, jeje
Y el tío lo memorizó todo...
imagináos que nos ponen a nosotros a memorizar una rutina entera en japonés, jejeje, ni loco...

Curiosamente Shoot Ogawa se hizo famoso por la rutina de los ninja ring pero parece ser que no es lo que más le apasiona, según sus propias palabras.

Las cartas, como hobby
Las monedas, es lo que realmente me encanta
y los aros...                   ... solo marketing

----------

He visto sus videos y he alucinado en colores, pero sigo pensando que me parece más una "Malabarista" que un mago.

----------


## Ella

[quote="Daniel Quiles"]


> http://murphysmagicsupplies.com/cata...tremedean.html


como molan el link que hay para ver un poquito del video!

----------


## Norax

moooola ^^

----------


## Platiquini

Muy limpios y bien ejecutados esos juegos, sí señor. Genial cuando te piensas que debajo de una carta hay ya cuatro monedas y luego resulta que cada una está debajo de su carta.   :Smile1:

----------


## Norax

juas, yo me lo creo todo. estoy aprendiendo y aun asi lo sigo viendo todo tan "magico"! es genial!! ^^

----------

